# CZ 452 varmint



## Chad (Aug 8, 2009)

It came in last night, punched the bore and mounted the scope, tested the trigger at 3lbs 5oz.

Windy at the range...groups look promising considering the conditions. I fired about 150rds through it, screwed around mostly.

Fiocchi sm340, Aguila Rifle Match, Win. Wildcat, RWS Rifle Match and CCI GreenTag:


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 8, 2009)

Man, you have the life!!!! Pretty nice looking plinker!


----------



## Chad (Aug 11, 2009)

Few days ago:
2500', 95f, 15%, chrono 5' from muzzle:





Fiocchi sm340, 100yds:





Wind was a pain, I did a series w/ the Aguila and everything was around 2", caught a short break on the first two groups w/ the Fiocchi when it slowed down to a slight breeze . Packed it in after the third group.

Today:
200m, this tgt has best and worst of five groups:






300m, tried three groups, first two most missed into the white, this is the third:






CZ452v, sm340:






I will try some Wolf and SK next.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 12, 2009)

_Very_ smart-looking rifle & rig. Reps for the great range reports/data.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 12, 2009)

7point62 said:


> _Very_ smart-looking rifle & rig. Reps for the great range reports/data.



2X,  great post,   I like your plinker.   I have Weatherby XXII, the downside, I lost my long range.  I need to come up with a way to fix that.   Thanks again for the post.


----------

